# Front Swap



## kingler5 (Dec 20, 2007)

Is it possible to swap the frontend components including the hood, fenders, grille and bumper from an early B1 to a late B1? Is it like the BX Fox where you need to swap everything over as a whole ensemble for it to look correct?


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

I've wondered about this too. I suspect the fenders will pretty much bolt on, but the front hood support and lower valance might need to be changed? Not sure. I would love to have an early front on my 79!

Post if you find anything out.


----------

